# The Power of the Dark Crystal (2011)



## Elyssandrel (Aug 12, 2005)

Anybody else heard about this?
I hear that Brian Froud is finalising the artwork for it.
YAY!


----------



## dwndrgn (Aug 12, 2005)

I think I read something to that effect somewhere.  Regardless, if it is true I'll be in line to see it!


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 12, 2005)

If this is anywhere as good as the first movie, it should be worth a watch


----------



## GOLLUM (Aug 14, 2005)

If it's true it's good news...


----------



## kyektulu (Aug 14, 2005)

Dark Crystal 2, not heard of a new one but it would be great, thanks for letting me know Elyssandrel.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Aug 14, 2005)

I have heard nothing about this.


----------



## Elyssandrel (Aug 18, 2005)

THE DARK CRYSTAL SEQUEL 
BRIAN FROUD IN DISCUSSION WITH THE JIM HENSON COMPANY- UPDATED NEWS! 

''Response from Froud fans at Comic-Con and Faerieworlds to the news that a DARK CRYSTAL sequel was in development at the Jim Henson Company was overwhelmingly enthusiastic. Fans were thrilled to hear that Brian Froud was involved and that (as in the original classic film) puppets will again be used and now complemented by numerous technologies not available twenty years ago. Brian will visit the Henson studios in Los Angeles this month to present his initial concept drawings and to meet with the director, writers and development team. Stay tuned to World of Froud for breaking news on this exciting and long awaited event. ''


YAY!


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 19, 2005)

No, nothing in the news about it here.
I hope it's not just a figment of someones imagination!  Would love to see it if it is true.


----------



## Elyssandrel (Aug 21, 2005)

http://www.worldoffroud.com/www/news/main/index.cfm#dc

There's the link.


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 21, 2005)

Elyssandrel said:
			
		

> http://www.worldoffroud.com/www/news/main/index.cfm#dc
> 
> There's the link.


Wow, thanks for the link Ely.  I've added it to my favourites, then can read ALL of it at leisure. 

 It looks like a beautiful site, so if I get lost, don't come looking! 

Well, I do hope it wont be too long before we get to see the movie, that would be great.


----------



## Stormflame (Aug 22, 2005)

Dark Crystal I was cool, I guess.  I just never fell into the whole show though.  The whole thing dealing with strings and wires was too often-fake.  I always got a morbid feeling from the show; kind of like watching the Nightmare Before Christmas!  Hated that show.  
Since our favorite puppeteer Jim Henson passed some years ago, I have never liked the whole puppet scene since.  
For all of you lovers of puppetry out there, hope you enjoy....


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 22, 2005)

I don't think it will just be for lovers of puppets, Stormflame. 

Most of the viewers that enjoyed the first film will no doubt like this one as well.

Much like a particular author or a series of books.  Some love them while others don't.  Once again it's a matter of taste, don't you think?


----------



## Stormflame (Aug 22, 2005)

No.  I am right always...even when I am wrong...lol!
My favorite Aussie nipping at my heels!


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 22, 2005)

Stormflame said:
			
		

> No. I am right always...even when I am wrong...lol!
> My favorite Aussie nipping at my heels!


Oh how modest you are


----------



## Alysheba (Oct 2, 2005)

That would be awesome! The first one was one of my favorite movies growing up.


----------



## polymorphikos (Oct 3, 2005)

So am I the only one who thinks that this is a really bad idea, due to the fact that the story was completely wrapped-up and free of loose ends at the end of the forst one, and that if they're going to make another Puppet-Quest film then it should be about something entirely different, and not just an attempt by a studio whose franchises are waning in popularity to try and recoup off the back of LOTR by revisiting something well and truly finished?

That said, it will probably be an entertaining film, and I will see it.


----------



## dwndrgn (Dec 24, 2005)

*The Dark Crystal 2?*

I've seen hints that there is movement on making a sequel to The Dark Crystal.  Apparently Hensen productions is in on it as well as the wonderful Brian Froud.

Would you guys go see it, even though the terribly missed Jim Henson wouldn't be behind it?


----------



## WizardofOwls (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: The Dark Crystal 2?*

Yes indeed! The Dark Crystal has always been one of my favorite movies, and I would love to find out what happened afterwards. I just hope that it would continue in the excellent style the first film was made in.


----------



## Foxbat (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: The Dark Crystal 2?*

The first was a fine movie so, on that strength alone, I'd give this one a viewing (although the lack of Hensen would probably keep my expectations in check).


----------



## Salazar (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: The Dark Crystal 2?*

Yes!  That sounds great! I dodn't think it will be as good as the first one but I would go and see it for sure

Here's some links > http://movieweb.com/news/news.php?id=7858
                       > http://www.muppetcentral.com/news/2005/051305.shtml


----------



## MoonLover (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: The Dark Crystal 2?*

I wish they'd make a sequel to Labyrinth while they're at it!

Karen


----------



## Shyknight (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: The Dark Crystal 2?*

Major Jim Henson fan here...and seen sadly the company go downhill since his passing. Hope they can make a comeback with this, although doubtful since the closing of the wonderful Creature Workshop. If they can get Froud and Oz back for the sequal then it may have a chance.


----------



## Teir (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: The Dark Crystal 2?*

The Dark crystal is a classic and i watched it again very recently. In my own opinion, i would be very wary or viewing a sequal for a few of reasons...

1. It's not needed. When a sequal is created just for the sake of having a sequal, the plot and quality often suffers. (think the lion king 2)
2. Jim Henson is no longer around (that one is obvious). Because of this the design of a sequal would not completely match the remarkable original or his vision.
3. Alot of time has passed, and while technology has advanced in leaps and bounds, the visuals are going to be markedly different from the first. Perhaps not a bad thing...it could be an improvement...but it would not feel genuine.

Those are just my concerns. Thats not to say that i wouldnt be interested in seeing a sequal, just very very afraid of what could quite easily be a disappointment


----------

